# Accurate Armour....



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you tried these fellas? Here you go, thinking this is a company around the world somewhere _and they're in f*cking town!_  Think that I'll pay them a visit at some point! 

Military Models and 1/35 Scale Models by Accurate Armour


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2011)

Yep, when they first came on the scene, about 20 years ago, they were rated top. The prices then seemed expensive, but they now seem to be about the same as other mfg.


----------



## Loiner (Jan 15, 2011)

I've seen a few of their products, which are magnificent.

There's one or two of their 1:48th items I wouldn't mind giving a home to, but sadly they're generaly a bit out of my price range, although I'll probably get round to picking one up one day.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2011)

True! Thinking of getting another Firelfly, just so that I can mount those 60lb rockets on the turret! 8)


----------

